# Photos - French Pyrenees Day 2 - Col du Soulor and Col d'Aubisque



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

Just finished the next installment...

French Pyrenees Day 2 - Col du Soulor and Col d'Aubisque:
http://www.steephill.tv/galleries/2005/soulor-aubisque/

As always, if you have an anecdote or feedback, we would like to read it.

Next week... the Ariège Pyrénées.

enjoy.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

beautiful photos. looks like an awesome ride. thanks!


the_dude


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Corniche*




steephill said:


> Just finished the next installment...
> 
> French Pyrenees Day 2 - Col du Soulor and Col d'Aubisque:
> http://www.steephill.tv/galleries/2005/soulor-aubisque/
> ...


I did the Etape du Tour this year. I agree with you -- the Corniche du Cirque de Litor is a spectacular road for cycling. After the Etape, philippec and I spent a few days in the Ariege. I really am looking forward to your photos from there. 

Great report.


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

MarkS said:


> I did the Etape du Tour this year. I agree with you -- the Corniche du Cirque de Litor is a spectacular road for cycling. After the Etape, philippec and I spent a few days in the Ariege. I really am looking forward to your photos from there.
> 
> Great report.


I read the reports and viewed the pictures that philippec recently posted last week. It looked like a great time! We visited some similar spots in both the High and Ariege Pyrenees so you'll see more reminders of your trip to the Pyrenees. The Etape must be wild with so many people climbing and descending difficult switchbacks together... I hope you started in the first bin of 1000.

Thanks for the nice feedback.


----------



## FORZA! (Feb 13, 2004)

*ahhhh...the mountains*

great pics. great report(s). mille grazie.




steephill said:


> Just finished the next installment...
> 
> Pyrenees...


----------



## phoenix_gr (Oct 18, 2005)

*Goldeneye*

In your link, the top picture, if I'm not mistaken isnt that the road and rock tunnel in Goldeneye (James Bond) where Bond races Xenia iin his Aston Martin and knocks all the cyclists down.

If it is....nice


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

phoenix_gr said:


> In your link, the top picture, if I'm not mistaken isnt that the road and rock tunnel in Goldeneye (James Bond) where Bond races Xenia iin his Aston Martin and knocks all the cyclists down.
> 
> If it is....nice


Just did a quick search and found a page listing the locations used in Golden Eye. Monte Carlo is listed but not the Pyrenees.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Grand Corniche?*



steephill said:


> Just did a quick search and found a page listing the locations used in Golden Eye. Monte Carlo is listed but not the Pyrenees.



Although it has been 18 years since I was in Monaco, I can see where the Grand Corniche near Monaco could look similar to the Corniche du Cirque de Litor -- except that the view from the Grand Corniche is the Mediterranean as opposed to the great mountain valley that one sees from the Corniche du Cirque de Litor. My visit to the South of France in 1987 was in my pre-cycling days. I often have thought that a return visit with a bike would be fun.


----------

